# Who'd You Rather game?



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

Simple game, pick who you'd rather have sex with. You *MUST* make a choice between the 2 people suggested, regardless of gender/sexual orientation/ugliness/etc. After you've made your choice, post 2 new people for the next person to pick between. Doesn't matter if they're male or female, famous or not. 


I'll start with *Jessica Biel*:







*Vs.*


*Megan Fox*


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2010)

Biel, definately Biel.

Next up...

Winehouse




Bernhard


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2010)

Jessica Biel may be the "prettier" chick overall, but Fox has the most beautiful eyes I've ever seen.  What truly sets her apart though, is her sex appeal.

Biel is gorgeous, but I can see her being a dead fish in the sack.  Megan Fox looks like she'd be a hell of a time to fuck...


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 25, 2010)

Biel hands down. I love a girl with an athletic body.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2010)

Both of those girls are just hideous human beings.

Alicia Sacramone






Shawn Johnson


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2010)

If I vote for either one of those, Dateline NBC will show up.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

Beil would be the one.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2010)

Gymnasts have the best, most nimble body's making them prime candidates for vaginal plugging.

It's obvious Alicia Sacramone is the more attractive chick, but there's something about Shawn Johnson that I always find cute whenever she's making appearances.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Beil would be the one.



Ditto.  Shes the whole package.  Fox has a hot side to her, but shes not going to age well and will look like shit in a decade.  Biel will be one of those women that will remain hot until her 60s.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Johnny Depp*





*Brad Pitt





*


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2010)

Are we asking who's going to look better 30 years from now or who would you rather knock the boots with one time?

Biel is gorgeous, but from the roles shes played in movies, from her dull appearances on talk shows and such, she doesn't seem interesting or sexy at all.

Derek Jeter hit it and quit it and is now getting married to her:






...either Jeter isn't the superficial fuck he's known to have been his entire career or Biel is the most annoying person in the world.

I stand by my pick, if the question is simply about sex.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> ...either Jeter isn't the *superficial* fuck he's known to have been his entire career or Biel is the most annoying person in the world.
> 
> I stand by my pick, if the question is simply about sex.




He's a young single handsome Millionare?
You think he should get married and cheat onhis wife?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Are we asking who's going to look better 30 years from now or who would you rather knock the boots with one time?
> 
> Biel is gorgeous, but from the roles shes played in movies, from her dull appearances on talk shows and such, she doesn't seem interesting or sexy at all.



I think shes hot now.  Fox has no tits.  Biel does.  Fox has a nice ass, Biel has a nicer ass.  Biel is just a better all around fuck to me and will keep it.  

Fox has a fuck me face, which I would look at during sex, but I mostly look at what I am doing.  I look at the body, my penetration, the tits moving around, and big tits say suck me a lot more than little ones.  There is just more to do.  A face you look at, kiss, but thats it.  Biel isnt ugly, so I am not robbed in that department over Fox's.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2010)

No, I think cheating is one of the more shitty things you can do.  I commend Jeter for taking the route he took and not the one that, lets say, Tiger Woods took.

Maybe Minka Kelly is just his "the one," but Biel is definitely prettier than she is.

It's interesting to me that Jeter would finally settle with Minka, after reaching for the clouds in terms of attractiveness for the last ten years.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> It's interesting to me that Jeter would finally settle with Minka, after reaching for the clouds in terms of attractiveness for the last ten years.


Trust me.....the girls also reached for him, he's had other women but they are not famous so it wouldn't make the news.

If you were in Jeters shoes would you settle for Rosanne Barr or a Fox?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I think shes hot now.  Fox has no tits.  Biel does.  Fox has a nice ass, Biel has a nicer ass.  Biel is just a better all around fuck to me and will keep it.
> 
> Fox has a fuck me face, which I would look at during sex, but I mostly look at what I am doing.  I look at the body, my penetration, the tits moving around, and big tits say suck me a lot more than little ones.  There is just more to do.  A face you look at, kiss, but thats it.  Biel isnt ugly, so I am not robbed in that department over Fox's.



All good points.

Maybe I'm being too sucked in by Fox' eyes.

Biel definitely has a better body and an ass that's off the richter scale, but for whatever reason, she just seems so boring and dull to me personality wise that I don't think she'd match up well for one night.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Trust me.....the girls also reached for him, he's had other women but they are not famous so it wouldn't make the news.
> 
> If you were in Jeters shoes would you settle for Rosanne Barr or a Fox?



If I was Jeter, I wouldn't settle, period.  I'd continue to enjoy my reign banging every piece of ass that walks until I found the one that was as fun, loving and all around cool to me as she was attractive to me.

Given his tendencies (hot brunettes), Minka Kelly is not nearly as attractive as a lot of these other women he's been with are.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 25, 2010)

Beil hands down.  Something about Fox doesn't appeal to me.  Yes, she's incredibly sexy, but I feel like so many guys have eyefucked her that I would catch something even if she were a virgin.


----------



## SYN (Jan 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Biel, definately Biel.
> 
> Next up...
> 
> ...




I think that's pretty cut and dry for everyone.  I don't know a soul who'd even think about touching winehouse.  Even with tommy lees penis.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 25, 2010)

Crono1000 said:


> Something about Fox doesn't appeal to me.



Is it the toe thumbs?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Biel, definately Biel.
> 
> Next up...
> 
> ...


Amy Winehouse, maybe I can catch a free high just from touching her, plus I can make her sing afterward....


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> *Johnny Depp*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Johnny Depp, we'd at least have a lot of things in common to talk about after while having brain surgery to remove that bit of memory from our brains; like Hunter S. Thompson and Jack Kerouac, maybe even have him read some of my stuff...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2010)

Jessica Biel has an ass and nice tits, Megan has that cliche'd pancake white girl booty....


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2010)

The Girl from the Progressive commercial





Or Sarah Silverman


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

Sarah all the way, not only is she pretty but she has a sense of humor.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Demi Moore*






*Courtney Cox*


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 25, 2010)

maniclion said:


> The Girl from the Progressive commercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarah without hesitation, Flo is annoying as hell, and I dont think she is attractive, in a sense that I wouldnt even go out of my way for her, but not ugly enough that if she begged for it Id give it to her, her makeup makes her look like a clown


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> *Demi Moore*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Havent seen much of Demi lately, would like to see a more recent pic, but Im pretty sure Im going with her


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Megan Fox is from Port St. Lucie, Florida which is the dirtbag capital of Florida. Biel all the way.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

*Battlestar Galactica fans?*



DaMayor said:


> Biel, definately Biel.
> 
> Next up...
> 
> ...



I call threesome with Bernhard and the Progressive chick!

_Ahem._


Katee Sackhoff











or Grace Park?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Sarah without hesitation, Flo is annoying as hell, and I dont think she is attractive, in a sense that I wouldnt even go out of my way for her, but not ugly enough that if she begged for it Id give it to her, her makeup makes her look like a clown



I'd punch Flo in the face if I ran into her. Hopefully hard enough to knock all of the clown make-up right off.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2010)

Alex Sim-Wise






or

Nikki Rhodes


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 25, 2010)

Nikki






Goat or dog


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry, I should add that the dog is gay and the goat is a female that just turned 18 in goat years.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hitman0809 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry, couldnt pick 2, they all are just so beautiful.

Olivia Munn






or 

Jamie Eason





or 

Gina Cornda


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 26, 2010)

Im going with Alex Sim Wise on the above one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2010)

Olivia Munn in a heartbeat.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 26, 2010)

Hitman0809 said:


> Sorry, couldnt pick 2, they all are just so beautiful.



Wow, you really like farm animals. I guess you must have been checking out the ones in the background as well.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2010)

Tranny.

Although, a redhead tranny would be better


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

What No Tiger Woods....


----------



## Hitman0809 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Wow, you really like farm animals. I guess you must have been checking out the ones in the background as well.



You caught me xD


----------

